
Ask HN: What's Next After Facebook? - amineazariz
For you, what are the next social-networks that you know about, currently in the market or in active developpement, that can replace Facebook one day (hopefully very soon) ?
======
heldrida
Facebook and related acquisitions is for social networks, what Google is for
search engine.

You may want to check [https://mastodon.social](https://mastodon.social)

------
rogerkirkness
Signal

